# Download link needed for ipad mini



## Grek (Jul 14, 2015)

Please help, I bought a new mini ipad now activated through verizon and none of the links for the driver app will work.

Can anyone post a working link please? Your help will be appreciated..


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Have you tried this one?
https://devbuilds.uber.com/UberDriver_iOS_Latest.html


----------



## Grek (Jul 14, 2015)

It worked! Thank you so much sir!


----------

